# Cutting Roof Off Sea Box



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I use sea box storage containers for storage of most of my salt. It works great, except I'm limited to how much I can store due to the fact that I can only raise the bucket halfway before the loader arms hit the roof. Currently a 20' box will store 20 yards, tightly.

This got me thinking, what if I cut the roof off the sea box, and then weld in several 2" diameter pipes, with equal spacing, that go the width of the seabox to retain the rigidity that it has. Then I could come up with a tarp roof system that would cover it over once filled. 

Removing the roof would allow me to fill the container from the side, by dumping the salt into where the roof currently is. This way I could stack the salt all the way up to the ceiling.

My problem is, at $1,500 per container I don't want to just go cutting the roof off with out researching the potential drawbacks, and or structural issues I might encounter. Looking at it with "common sense engineering", I don't see why it would not work fine. But I wanted to first get others input on it, and also see if anyone else has done the same thing. 


Thanks


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

If you just cut out like a hole just big enough for the bucket to load it in a few places like a skylight or something it wouldn't loose the structure.It would be easier to cover also.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't think I would cut the roof off from the sides. I would cut holes out of the roof leaving a 1' wide strip of room material in place every 5' or so. That way you keep that big square rail along the top edge of the sides, and it's connected together from side to side with the strips you left. That would cost practically nothing, You could even put the panels you cut out back on top after you were done if you cut them out nice enough with a plasma cutter. It would just take welding some tabs on them so they don't fall in the hole. Use some self tapping screws to hold them back in place. And some duct tape to cover your seam and you probably wouldn't even need a roof on it. Put your seam on the high side of the wavey steel if you know what I mean, so it's not at the low point.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

We store alot on sites also . We have talked about a convayor system , that could get you close to the top and still keep things dry.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

IMAGE;1525733 said:


> I don't think I would cut the roof off from the sides. I would cut holes out of the roof leaving a 1' wide strip of room material in place every 5' or so. That way you keep that big square rail along the top edge of the sides, and it's connected together from side to side with the strips you left. That would cost practically nothing, You could even put the panels you cut out back on top after you were done if you cut them out nice enough with a plasma cutter. It would just take welding some tabs on them so they don't fall in the hole. Use some self tapping screws to hold them back in place. And some duct tape to cover your seam and you probably wouldn't even need a roof on it. Put your seam on the high side of the wavey steel if you know what I mean, so it's not at the low point.


I like this idea a lot, and its really got my gears turning.. I have a feeling you will see a result built off this concept. Thanks


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Marek;1525807 said:


> We store alot on sites also . We have talked about a convayor system , that could get you close to the top and still keep things dry.


That would be ideal, but it would mean real money.. I'm looking for the $100 and under solution.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Why not purchase an open top container?


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

This is why we use 90% Liquid over salt right now. With liquid We can just drop a 2500 gallon tank or Multiple ones on site. There goes 15 tons of salt right there. Have you ever though about using liquid brine / calcium?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

merrimacmill;1525815 said:


> That would be ideal, but it would mean real money.. I'm looking for the $100 and under solution.


You can probably rent a conveyor for 100 for a half day


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

merrimacmill;1525813 said:


> I like this idea a lot, and its really got my gears turning.. I have a feeling you will see a result built off this concept. Thanks


No problem Thumbs Up

Just be sure to make the tabs that keep the panel from falling in the hole pretty good size, because they will not only hold the weight of the panel, but any snow load on the panel also.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Collin
I dont know how much more you'd like to get into them but i can fit 32 ton into a 20 footer by placing some 2x10's into the channel by the doors... well under the $100 you like to spend and a heck of alot less work then cutting the roof off.... much less the resell value when you try to sell them with holes in the roofs 

HIH


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

IMAGE;1525733 said:


> I don't think I would cut the roof off from the sides. I would cut holes out of the roof leaving a 1' wide strip of room material in place every 5' or so. That way you keep that big square rail along the top edge of the sides, and it's connected together from side to side with the strips you left. That would cost practically nothing, You could even put the panels you cut out back on top after you were done if you cut them out nice enough with a plasma cutter. It would just take welding some tabs on them so they don't fall in the hole. Use some self tapping screws to hold them back in place. And some duct tape to cover your seam and you probably wouldn't even need a roof on it. Put your seam on the high side of the wavey steel if you know what I mean, so it's not at the low point.


Acetylene torch would be better, a little cheaper and you may be able to gas weld a few tabs on depending on the thickness.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

BossPlow2010;1525891 said:


> Acetylene torch would be better, a little cheaper and you may be able to gas weld a few tabs on depending on the thickness.


I just bought my first plasma cutter and I love it but for the life of me I can't figure out how an Acetylene torch could be cheaper to operate.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i would buy a used 40 yard roll off bin 1,000-2,000 dollars. Way stronger then your cargo box and better yet get in buddy buddy with a trash company and they will move it for you dirt cheap. And its on wheels if you ever need to roll it.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

JD Dave;1525896 said:


> I just bought my first plasma cutter and I love it but for the life of me I can't figure out how an Acetylene torch could be cheaper to operate.


Well a plasma cutter is great if you're near a 220, and an air compressor.
If you're not then you need a gas air compressor, and a gas generator.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

There has to be some sort of push blade or boom or even conveyor you could use rather then cut the tops off sea cans.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

So if you just are tring to fill the container as full as you can why dont you have your sallt brought on a slinger truck like I do? $2 more per ton, and you dont even have to mess with it/sit in a skid steer when you are super tired after a event. LOL! The other part about it you dont even have to be there while they do it..........


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

I use the snowblower on the back of my 2520 to blow it up right to the top. You have to take it slow and easy but it works for me.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

schrader;1525937 said:


> I use the snowblower on the back of my 2520 to blow it up right to the top. You have to take it slow and easy but it works for me.


Interesting idea!!


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Funny Schrader says that.... i was actually going to joke around and say that but decided not to as im sure i would of been frowned upon.

This goes Hand and hand with Mike S' Statement


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

schrader;1525937 said:


> I use the snowblower on the back of my 2520 to blow it up right to the top. You have to take it slow and easy but it works for me.


Thats a very good idea.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Look for a grain belt elevator Like this one http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/663310957/HLD_T5_Belt_Elevator.html

I have one and use it fill my inside holding area I can fill it up to ceiling My box holds 30 ton before the elevator all I could get in with skid loader was 15 ton

Look around at farm sales find a used one


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

stone sling-er is your best bet


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

found a pic of the slinger.:salute:


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I think the slinger is great, but I have no idea where one of those would be around here. If I found someone local, I would consider that, but as of now (and I've tried before) I cant find anyone. 

I don't mean literally under $100, but you get the idea. I just want to use the bins I have already. They rot out after a few years, and usually the scrap of one will pay for half of the next. Except the last one I scrapped was all aluminium, which was very nice on scrap price even painted. 

I've always wanted to buy open top seabox containers, but they are none existent here. I've only seen them online. We get mostly standard 20' and 40' containers from the close major city ports. And I like to buy heavily used for around $1,000-$1,500, so to ship an open top in would be expensive.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I would love to have one.... They're crazy pricey here and nobody will sell them only rent.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I cannot believe they would run salt though a stone slinger, plus they are not cheap to rent when all your doing is loading salt


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

We used to store salt in 40ft containers on site, we just kept the bucket on the floor and pushed the salt up if you catch what I mean and we always seem to get it within 8 inches or so from the roof. Im not sure I would cut the roof as that is the beauty of using them to keep salt dry.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I use a local guy supplies my salt and delivers my salt on his slinger truck, he does it every year.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

I think you just have to search around for one. Maybe ask your local mulch suppliers or Mulch blowing companies... I was talking to my buddy and he said one day he was at a house doing a cleanup and next door was a local basement sealing company. They were slinging pea gravel around the foundation.. He asked him if he would be interested in filling his containers with salt... THey've been doin it since he says. It works because the guy used to never work during the winter... so an extra $70 bucks a day is just pocket change for the guy.

Post an ad on Craigslist
Search the internet
L. Guerini Group Inc does it
So does Keller Waterproofing


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

I would just cut a small hole maybe 2'x6' in the back of the box rig up a funnel out of some 3/4" ply and a 2x12 load all of my salt and cover the hole by screwing down a piece of metal roofing or the clear plastic panels. Cover sheets can be had from lumber yards and job sites for free.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think I would modify the way I load the material before I modified the container. First time the top blows off and you lose a few ton of salt you're going to be ugly.

Maybe make a removable panel to raise the back of the bucket so you can push the salt up higher. Or find someone with different style loader arms to load the boxes for you once a season.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Are you worried about getting salt stolen? If not put a pile on the ground and cover with one big tarp. That's the way we did it for over 20 years and we were using about 25 ton/storm back then, Containers just seem like a PITA to me. We use to get some stolen but I doubt it was more then a ton or 2 /season.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Collin, ask your local aggregate company about those trucks, they would know who has trucks like that, or belt trucks. Now that I see the picture I remember having sand delivered in one during a basement install job at a buddies place a long time ago. I am pretty sure the concrete company supplied the truck.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

IMAGE;1526465 said:


> Collin, ask your local aggregate company about those trucks, they would know who has trucks like that, or belt trucks. Now that I see the picture I remember having sand delivered in one during a basement install job at a buddies place a long time ago. I am pretty sure the concrete company supplied the truck.


good advice, a landscape supply company isnt going to know.

Call the poured walls companies in your area and ask them who slings their pea stone. Probably more trucks in your area then you even know about. Normally they get 300-400 per load picked up and slung in.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Buy a dingo


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

I second the roll off dumpster. Open the rear to grab salt out and when there is kleft over take back to yard dump it and its gone.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Roll off would be the best bet I agree. I like the stone slinger concept also.

If you fill them that full though won't it all just come flowing out the doors the first time you use it?

We load ours with a toolcat and its works better than a skid because of the flat arms you can get the bucket alot higher but we fit 30 ton pretty easy.


----------



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

The roll off works great. My buddy owns a scrap yard and it costs me 200 everytime he exchanges a full on with an empty one. 25 tons easy but he hauls it on Sunday evenings lol 
We had a tarp made then I fastened a 2 inch pipe on the end and just roll it back when needed. And there's no mess


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

2 Rectangle hatches in the roof that hinge open to form a hopper to fill it with a skidsteer.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Kubota 8540;1530572 said:


> 2 Rectangle hatches in the roof that hinge open to form a hopper to fill it with a skidsteer.


Put a 2x12 right at the door to hold in the bottom edge of salt from spilling our and this is the best solution.


----------

